# JKS erstellen bitte um hilfe



## blue86 (7. Feb 2015)

Hallo mein Zertifikat ist heute ausgelaufen und ich kann mich einfach nicht erinnern wie ich es letztes Jahr erstellt habe. Ich versuche mit openssl und keytool seit Stunden zu einen Ergebnis zu kommen

Ich habe in mein Plesk so etwas
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
-----END CERTIFICATE-----

-----BEGIN PRIVATE KEY-----
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
-----END PRIVATE KEY-----

und noch ein CA-Zertifikat
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
-----END CERTIFICATE-----

-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
-----END CERTIFICATE-----

Kann mir jemand sagen was in die *.pem Datei davon hinein muss?
Und wie ich weiter vorgehen muss damit ich meine *.jks Datei wieder erhalte?


----------



## blue86 (7. Feb 2015)

niemand? ich komme nicht weiter


----------

